# Ferrets in the rain



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

So this morning there was a lot of rain and wind

I collected the food bowls from the hutch and left the door open thinking there's no way the boys would want to be out in this weather

How wrong I was!!

They absolutely LOVED it. They were upright smelling the damp soil, jumping off the pots using the wind as extra flight power, rolling around in the wet grass and running through puddles

After a mad hour, they ran back to their hutch and dived into their hammock together

Now they're all cosy and snug....and recharging for their lunchtime frolics lol

I love watching ferrets - they're so much fun (at a distance when they're super excited though because I can't keep up with them!!)


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope you get snow this year


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Photos or videos would have been good:Cat


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

cava14 una said:


> Photos or videos would have been good:Cat


Second this 

Never had them but I love reading about and watching videos of ferrets, they sound great.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I still miss watching my ferrets, and I haven't owned any for about 3 decades 

Such fun animals


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

cava14 una said:


> Photos or videos would have been good:Cat


I only took a little clip because I was a bit mesmerised at what they got up to and I was giggling.

Let me try and figure out how to upload it. I always get confused at that bit


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Never had them but I love reading about and watching videos of ferrets, they sound great.


I'm a first time ferret owner and they are totally balls of energy.

Pepe and Banjo are handled a lot by me, so although they nip lightly when over excited they don't bite and both love having their bodies stroked and go all floppy.

I read a lot about them before getting them, and their breeder was (and still is) super helpful

I read tips on this forum so everything was set up to make them as happy as possible.

When I see them happily playful, wanting to play with me, and playing tag with Hugo (our cat) then I know that the months of research was time well spent

Definitely helps to have a secure garden for them. Can't imagine them having as much fun in the house


----------

